# Kidney Stones



## Michael. (Jul 23, 2013)

I have no idea if this works but it might be worth keeping?
.






.​


----------



## Jillaroo (Jul 23, 2013)

_TWHRider please read this about apple juice from Dr Oz, in 2011 he revealed there was arsenic in it so please read labels_

http://www.doctoroz.com/videos/safe-apple-juice-what-you-need-know


----------



## Jillaroo (Jul 23, 2013)

_It is hard to know what is safe to eat these days as companies are putting so much crap in our food, then they wonder why there are so many health problems_:hair:


----------



## SeaBreeze (Jul 23, 2013)

I didn't have gallstones, but I did a gallstone 3 day cleanse one time because it sounded like a good idea.  I drank nothing but organic unfiltered apple juice, and used grapefruit juice with olive oil once a day.  I don't remember all the details, but I did pass things that looked like small stones...after reading more info about it, they may have just been formations of the olive oil mixed with the other things.  Regardless, the cleanse was healthy.

Here's some info about natural things you can do for kidney stones...
http://www.natmedtalk.com/wiki/Kidney_Stones

And advice on gallstones...



> One of the reasons why surgery is being assailed as a treatment option for gallbladder disorder is because it deals with the removal not only of the stones but the gallbladder itself.
> In fact, doctors who often recommend this treatment are criticized for not considering the possible outcomes of gallbladder removal. If you are a person suffering from gallbladder disorder it would be best if you are aware that there are methods available to dissolve gallstones naturally.
> 
> Studies have been made in order to provide a clearer medical solution on how gallstones should be treated. In fact, these studies were able to arrive at natural solutions used by medical communities in other countries. It is said that it is only in the Western part of the world that gallbladders are being removed as the answer to gallstones removal.
> ...


----------



## TICA (Jul 23, 2013)

I've had 2 kidney stone attacks over a 20 year period, and I can tell you first hand that when an attack hits you, you won't be drinking anything.  Mine came out of nowhere and I ended up in the hospital both times and had to have surgery to remove them.  After the first one, I was told to cut back on calcium - I was a huge consumer of milk and it was a hard thing to cut out of my diet, but I did do it.  After the second attack a few years ago, I was told that the research had determined that milk was not a factor in the development of stones.  After cutting out a lot of foods/drinks with calcium for 20 years, now I'm so low on it, I have to take supplements.  I have a pretty high pain threshold, but the kidney stones literally had me on my knees and there wasn't a lot of warning.:hurt:


----------

